# Cigars on Boston Legal?



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

The earlier thread asking about the cigars smoked in Scarface piqued my interest about a TV show I watch every now and then. The show is Boston Legal with William Shatner who plays a slightly loony founding partner in a bigtime law firm in Boston Mass. Well, at the end of each episode Shatner's character and another lawyer ( I forget the other actor's name), are found sitting in two white oversized chairs on the balcony of his offices, and they are both smoking cigars. The cigars do not have labels (that I have seen); they appear to be Maduros and are about the size of a toro. 
Because I just began watching the show a few months ago, I may have missed an earlier episode where some mention was made of the type of cigar they smoke. Does anyone know what kind of cigars they smoke? They look delicious.


----------



## StogieGuy (Jul 22, 2006)

Good show... no idea what cigars they smoke (they do look good though) but the other acor's name is James Spader.


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

Those lovely chappies [  ] over at Cigar Aficionado have found time in between their busy schedules of sailing private yachts and detecting 7 year old burnt Madagascar vanilla to discuss this very topic. one of them seems to believe they once smoked a cohiba robusto:

http://forums.cigaraficionado.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/9426054/m/988105973


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

Just foundthis trivia on it-quite interesting:

"The end-of-show cigar puffing scenes between Denny and Alan have become the show’s trademark, a funny, often poignant moment that puts a punctuation mark on the night. But the first time one was shot, Shatner was a mess.

“I started out with the long ones, figuring the longer the cigar, the less likely the smoke would get in my eyes,” he said. “But that didn’t look as good as the short, stumpy ones. After 20 cigars, I was ill, with a sheen of oily sweat covering my brow. They had to put rouge on me to cover the green.” "


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

Baric said:


> Those lovely chappies [  ] over at Cigar Aficionado have found time in between their busy schedules of sailing private yachts and detecting 7 year old burnt Madagascar vanilla to discuss this very topic. one of them seems to believe they once smoked a cohiba robusto:
> 
> http://forums.cigaraficionado.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/9426054/m/988105973


Hmm yeah but, he didn't offer as much evidence as the guy who said Kramer (Seinfeld) smoked montcristos because he saw the crossed swords on the box. I once saw a closeup in one of the latter episodes which focused on the cigar and Denny Crane, and it looked to me like a torpedo vitola and a maduro but that could have been anything.


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

Baric said:


> Just foundthis trivia on it-quite interesting:
> 
> "The end-of-show cigar puffing scenes between Denny and Alan have become the show's trademark, a funny, often poignant moment that puts a punctuation mark on the night. But the first time one was shot, Shatner was a mess.
> 
> "I started out with the long ones, figuring the longer the cigar, the less likely the smoke would get in my eyes," he said. "But that didn't look as good as the short, stumpy ones. After 20 cigars, I was ill, with a sheen of oily sweat covering my brow. They had to put rouge on me to cover the green." "


Hmmm, so Shatner isn't a cigar smoker eh? Or did he mean, after 20 years of smoking cigars he could still become ill from improperly smoking a cigar? Or, are the types he was smoking so strong that he became ill, in which case, that would narrow the field wouldn't it?  
Thanks for the replies Baric


----------



## Brother Jebadiah (Nov 7, 2005)

donp said:


> Hmmm, so Shatner isn't a cigar smoker eh? Or did he mean, after 20 years of smoking cigars he could still become ill from improperly smoking a cigar? Or, are the types he was smoking so strong that he became ill, in which case, that would narrow the field wouldn't it?
> Thanks for the replies Baric


*My guess is he was saying after puffing on 20 cigars trying to shoot that one scene, but who knows.*


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

Brother Jebadiah said:


> *My guess is he was saying after puffing on 20 cigars trying to shoot that one scene, but who knows.*


Oh jeez you are correct, I misread the work cigars and mistook it for years 
Thanks for the heads up. But 20 cigars?? Wow! It musta been a long take.


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

A little off topic but on topic of cigar sightings. Just in the past two weeks I've seen two stogies on TV, last night being the latest. Nothing to watch last night so the wife and I watched Blue Collar TV and Ron White was smoking a Davidoff. Last week on Rescue Me one of the characters looked to be smoking a FDO Maddie. 
I always feel like a cigar nerd when I recognize what they are smoking.


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

I love that show, watched it every week. I never recall them saying what type of cigar they were smoking.


----------

